# Borrowed Land



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This land is your land....and we all will leave a legacy....what will yours be? A good steward I hope. The Beels know who is really in control and this has been gracefully acknowledged.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/09/19/family-legacy-bright-future-2


----------

